# Thermionic Deluxe Channel LED



## Fresh1492 (Jan 21, 2021)

The original Friedman BE OD Deluxe has an led next to each row of pots to indicate which channel is engaged. However, the Thermionic Deluxe only has one LED positioned over the footswitch. Can I swap the Red LED for a bi-color led without having to change anything other than possibly the the LEDR? Has anyone else come up with a solution for this?


----------



## mjh36 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey I have a solution. I tried a bi-color LED but didn't like the way it looked. So I used a clear RGB LED. Should be this common anode one:









						RGB LED 5mm Common Anode
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




I liked the bigger 5mm size. I cut the legs shorter and soldered wires to them with heatshrink to make it a little easier because it's a tight space. The anode and one color go to the board, then I ran another color to the stompswitch. I didn't use the red so I clipped/covered that leg.

The blue/green lights always stay on even in bypass so you can see what channel you'll be in when you switch the pedal on, I used a yellow one for that.


----------



## Fresh1492 (Jan 21, 2021)

That's an interesting solution. I'll do that if I can't get this to work:
I was thinking about it more today, and I might try connecting it to the first resistor in each channel. So, connect the Cathode to the LED spot on the PCB, then connect each anode to the R1B and R1A spots. I'm not sure if that would work. My thought behind it is, the 3PDT is selectively providing power to each channel, so if I wire one anode to one channel and one anode to the other, it should toggle the light respectively.


----------



## PKRPedals (Feb 9, 2021)

I did the red/blue led for my channels. I also used red knobs for channel A and blue knobs for channel B. That way I can keep up with which channel I'm on. Works great.


----------



## Willybomb (Aug 16, 2021)

From memory, I used an RGB led, cut the green lead off, and used that for my channel selection.  I did it off the switch, iirc.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 17, 2021)

Fresh1492 said:


> The original Friedman BE OD Deluxe has an led next to each row of pots to indicate which channel is engaged. However, the Thermionic Deluxe only has one LED positioned over the footswitch. Can I swap the Red LED for a bi-color led without having to change anything other than possibly the the LEDR? Has anyone else come up with a solution for this?



Most bicolour LEDs are COMMON CATHODE, but...

If you get an LED that's COMMON ANODE, then you can easily wire up your channel indication. Only one CLR — no headaches as the cathodes are doing the switcheroo.

I got some from GuitarPCB, which carries green/blue (my preferred channel colours), red/blue, and red/green — Alas, last time I checked Barry was out of stock. However, I've bought a bunch from various places, can't remember exactly all where, but I bet you can hunt some down — just make sure you get COMMON ANODE.

Oh, and Barry has a sale on 3PDT daughterboards made specifically for the common anode, I don't know if PedalPCB has one similar or not.


----------



## Robert (Aug 17, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> If you get an LED that's COMMON ANODE, then you can easily wire up your channel indication.


Tayda has both.




Feral Feline said:


> Oh, and Barry has a sale on 3PDT daughterboards made specifically for the common anode, I don't know if PedalPCB has one similar or not.


Not yet, but wouldn't be a bad thing to add soon.


----------

